# How NOT to do bench press....



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Made me laugh :laugh:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

LOL the yoga press


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

Stupid [email protected] will hurt his back one day...


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

what the hell is going on there


----------



## Gazzak (May 12, 2011)

lol


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

The famous kegel press! pmsl


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

What a Cnut.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

What the fvck was that...

Was that bar actually moving or was it an optical illusion..


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I took that video of you in the gym last year!! Dont pretend its some one else :lol:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

what's wrong with it. That's how I bench


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> what's wrong with it. That's how I bench


admit it ... it is you!


----------



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

WHAT LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Holy sh!t..... Standard


----------



## reno0007 (Jun 22, 2010)

Brill, the comment's are nearly as funny.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

There is a guy that does this is our gym lol. Don't know why??

Does it make the press easier?


----------



## crampy (Jun 19, 2010)

LOL


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Pelvic thrust ha ha!

I just lost abot 45mins of my lie on gym idiots channel, check this guy out, what a hero!

http://www.youtube.com/user/gymidiots#p/u/25/QGLTvOhsCgg


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

squat and bench in one go thats impressive lol


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

As we can clearly see he uses perfect form in everyrep !


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Pelvic thrust ha ha!
> 
> I just lost abot 45mins of my lie on gym idiots channel, check this guy out, what a hero!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/gymidiots#p/u/25/QGLTvOhsCgg


Hahaha hilarious channel  thanks for that


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

See alot of young lads doing similar in my gym, always laugh, if I was nice I might help them with their form.....


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

I dont understand how he can think thats right he must have seen everyone else benching and noticed they were all doing it different, still hilarious though


----------



## Mala (Jul 7, 2011)

Been looking through some threads to find someone who i think could help.ive been training on and off for 2-3 year tried a few diff oral/injectables with limited success(diet being utterly crap the main reason).i found d-bol and anadrol worked best(not together)im looking for advice on what i should/shouldnt be eating and how often.also if i used drol for say 6-8weeks is d-bol suitable to maintain some of my gains when i stop the drol or should i be looking at something else(preferably oral)


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

This always cracks me up


----------



## Mala (Jul 7, 2011)

Ha ha That is funny. if its to heavy stop being an ass and drop the weight!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

crazy!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

There are idiots like that in every gym, it tickles me how someone has already set up the camera in advance and that the bloke is a complete douche even turning hid head mid rep to look at a fellow gym user!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I like this one


----------



## sheppyk (Jun 29, 2011)

aha this is well funny how the hell can he do that


----------

